# Mac FM tuner



## ericmurphy (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm looking for an FM tuner for the Mac that will run under OS X. USB would be ideal, but I wouldn't say no to a PCI card. I know about MyTV, which would probably work, provided there are OS X drivers for it, but I'd really prefer just the FM. I'm thinking without the video capabilities, I can probably get such a thing (if it exists) for less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## RHITMacMan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been looking for the same thing.  Although, I would like a CABLE/TV/FM Tuner that works in OS X.  I'm hoping to find something in the range of $40 - $75.  USB or PCI would be fine.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 25, 2002)

question: why don't you just buy a radio?


----------



## RHITMacMan (Aug 25, 2002)

Buying a radio just wouldn't be any fun.  Plus, if I wanted to record anything it wouldn't be as easy to get on your computer.  You would have to record to a cassette, then hook your radio up to your computer etc.  Same thing if you're talking video, record to VHS etc.  Plus, I do already have a radio.  I'd really like the TV tuner capability, so I can be using my computer and see whatever is on TV at the same time.  You can't over simplify things.


----------



## ericmurphy (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *question: why don't you just buy a radio? *



That's just not the way a geek would do things. Why have two different appliances when one will do?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 25, 2002)

I consider myself a geek, but I figure that if I want the radio I'll have a real radio, which is cheaper and won't hog up CPU or RAM. I don't like bloatware.


----------



## ericmurphy (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I consider myself a geek, but I figure that if I want the radio I'll have a real radio, which is cheaper and won't hog up CPU or RAM. I don't like bloatware. *



One that never used more than 10% of the CPU and fit into 650k of RAM? Would that work for you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 25, 2002)

sure, except for the fact that i never listen to the radio  way too low-tech for me, I have internet-radio!


----------

